# Bluetooth connection to Bose SLIII



## andyj941 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi we've just been bought a Bose SLIII as a gift and it works great with the iPod via Bluetooth. However it was also bought so we could stream straight from the laptop to the Bose but I'm not able to connect it. I have an Acer Aspire V5-571P with Windows 8 on it. I followed the instructions with the Bose but with no success. In Bluetooth settings it recognises the Bose and says connected but only for a few seconds until it changes to not connected. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## Golden_ (Mar 31, 2014)

I looked at the specs on Bose, Ipod and the Acer laptop and they all seem to be using Bluetooth 4.0. Have you made sure to turn off the Ipod's bluetooth just to assure it is not obstructing with the laptop's signal? And try rebooting both devices the laptop and Bose to see if that helps.


----------



## andyj941 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi thanks for the reply. The iPod is off and I've switched off Bluetooth on my laptop and restarted it but it didn't work. Reset the Bose too. Someone must have had the same problem!


----------

